# HT or 2ch



## kingkip (Apr 20, 2006)

How much HT vs 2ch do you guys listen to? I find myself about 50-50 as my 2ch setup is in my living room as I like to sit upstairs looking out at my view and read or work while listening to music. Also I find I like the sound of my 2ch better in my living room as the sound is more live with the hardwoods and big window. At first I thought the sound would be to echo-y but I really like it so it stays.

HT is downstairs in my cave, so it is more of an event down there without the other distractions. 

Maybe when I get my projector I will be in the cave a bit more.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2006)

2 channel here.
Main system downstairs in living room and seperate 2 channel here in the office upstairs. 

Turntables, DAB radio,CD decks in both rooms, with addition of Mini Disc Upstairs and cassette downstairs


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I'm probably 99.5% movies and HT. I listen very little to 2-channel right now, but may once I get my updated VMPS speakers.


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Well, I used to be into 2-channel way more... Setting up my listening spot, moving speakers in and out an inch, etc. But I just don't have the time to sit and listen in the critical fashion anymore. We have music on in the background all the time, whether coming from Sirius or from the "FLAC jukebox". I still listen critically every once in a while, but right now it's mostly background music and movies.

I'm also working on making a "cave", but it may be a while till it's really done.

-- Otto


----------



## Phil M (Apr 19, 2006)

Well my HT/2 channel was split 80:20 until I bought a great source, now I've rediscovered my old CD collection and started to buy music again - its now switched 20:80.


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

Used to be 95-5 HT. Now, with the K-horns it is closer to 50-50 downstairs. Upstairs it is 100% 2-channel with only a McIntosh MAC-1700 to power the Heresy's.


----------



## Danny (May 3, 2006)

Mostly 2 channel in my camp.
Have a really nice 2 channel system so I do most of my listening on that


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

what source would that be Phil M?


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Hmmm,... I'd have to say about 33% 2ch and 67% HT.


----------



## khellandros66 (Jun 7, 2006)

For me its like 70% 2ch music and 30% HDTV/DVD Movies (I really don't have time for regular channels anymore so its limeted to movies except for Surface on Universal-HD)

~Bob


----------



## reed.hannebaum (Apr 21, 2006)

Well I am about 80%/20% audio/video. I am a big music fan but this is also due to the embarrassing fact that the video side of my HT comes from a 25" Philips TV :blush: . Within the next few months I hope to purchase a good projector and I will be looking for some good advice!


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2006)

I was all gun ho multichannel music when I first set up my HT system. Didn't take too long, about a year I'd say, to realize most multichannel music, other than classical was poorly engineered from the standpoint of use of the surrounds, so I have gone about trying to improve the two channel performance of my HT system...not an easy task. I find I listen to more of my old two channel and new two channel redbook CD if not for the simple fact of a greater selection of the music I prefer available in that medium as opposed to Hi-Rez. I'm definetly in the music first camp. We only watch a few movies a month...lol.

RG


----------



## Phil M (Apr 19, 2006)

mike c said:


> what source would that be Phil M?


Mike, sorry I missed your question. If you didn't catch it I gave a mini review of my source here:

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...review-modwright-sony-ns999es-dvd-player.html


----------



## JimPeitersen (Jul 15, 2006)

I'm probably 75% HT and 25% two channel, although I've begun listening to more multichannel audio. If your components are high quality, then you will have the best of both worlds.
JP


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2006)

I listen to ~ 90% music (the vast majority of that 2 channel CD) and 10% HT. I, like Robert was keen on multi-channel when I started out with my home theater, but have since lost much of my interest. I tried out the Pioneer 588A but it sucked (sorry Pioneer) and only recently got a competent player (3910). Thus far I am seriously impressed with the quality of the analog outputs of the new player but in the end it’s rather likely I’ll spend just as much time listening to 2 channel, be it high-rez or otherwise. I have perhaps 40 SACD/DVD-A discs but excepting 2 or 3 the multi-channel mixes are annoying (When was the last time you went to a concert and the back-up singers were behind you?). I expect in the next few years I will be investing the majority of my funds in an exclusively 2 channel set-up and leaving the home theater for movie and television viewing.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2006)

After collected some good stuff from 2nd hand market,
now 80% 2 ch, 20% HT. :bigsmile:


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

Maybe 66% stereo music listening and 33% movie watching here. I also am not a fan of surround sound music listening - it rarely sounds right, as surround channels seem to carry too much information. They should only be used for ambience to simulate real life reflections, discrete phase cues, or audience applause on live recordings - anything more than that and it bugs me. Stereo sounds a lot more natural.


----------



## norpus (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm 80/20 2ch/movie now, altho ayear ago that was opposite
Now I have HDdvd, might swing a little toward HT again but not so much


----------



## Ayreonaut (Apr 26, 2006)

I listen to a lot of music at work on my headphones, AKG K701s. That kinda' counts as two channel right?
At home its more like 10% music and 90% movies and TV. I'd love to listen to my music at home much more, but my wife is usually with me in the the living room and she doens't care for my music. Sigh.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2006)

It's probably 75% - 25% here in favor of 2 channel. My two channel setup is of much higher quality than my HT, but I'm hoping to narrow the gap in the future. HT is not ignored, because my wife and I really enjoy using the HT. It helps a lot that she is very supportive of the HT.

akitaboy


----------



## drumdude (Aug 26, 2007)

I would say about 50/50. But then again we watch alot of movies\shows\concerts where the music is important since I my wife and I are both musicians and she is a dance instructor and lover of dance movies.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I listen to music about 60% of the time but where I listen is the part that varies. I like my 5.1 system in the basement much better due to the fact that I have junky KLH tower speakers on my main livingroom 2ch system as I cant afford to upgrade them to the speakers I want. I set my HTR to 2ch mode (effect off) and it sounds very good. The Living room system is great otherwise as I have a Carver receiver powering it and high end Yamaha components just need better mains.


----------



## Captain Crunch (Apr 2, 2007)

I'm about 70% HT and 30% music.
I listen to more music now with this system but still mostly HT for me!:bigsmile:


----------



## bluejay (Sep 10, 2007)

100% 2 ch, that's all I've got. I must admit it is mostly movies and TV, tunes occasionally. :hide:

That being said, my friend has a consumer quality HT system that does not sound as good to me as what I have in 2 ch. Speakers make a huge difference in my opinion and 2 good ones outshine 5 or 6 or 7, circuit city cheapos. :surrender:


----------



## Scuba Diver (Sep 28, 2007)

100% HT.

I don't watch much TV upstairs but when I do I want it to sound as like my theater room.


----------



## Tiny (Oct 17, 2007)

I think I may be the anomaly here. Because of space and living in a rental I have no room for much of a theater, but I really like to have full surround with my movies as much as I like quality tunes, so I had to compromise. My front AV wall is as follows 36" JVC TV (not hidef), Yamaha HTR 5960, Xbox, Phillips DVD (Only because I have a bunch of divx formatted DVD's otherwise it would be only the XBox using component and toslink), VCR, Sansui 200 watt amp, and Sansui Turntable. (Also port my media center PC into this for DVR and HDTV watching) The speakers are 15" pioneers, a temporary center channel setup from 2 coaxial 6x9 pioneer boxes and a temporary Jensen Sub) The rear audio is a variety of rotating speakers but they are all full size ones. There is something to be said for being 7 to 10 feet from large rear audio speakers with a good amp. Also 7 channel stereo has its advantages when the small speaker is a vintage 12" behemoth. I really wish I hadn't sold the mcintosh's before getting into home theater.


----------

